# Spring Rolls - storage/transport ??



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to bring a batch of shrimp spring rolls to my next job, but I want to make sure they hold up until I'm ready to serve. These are the thin, soft rolls, not deep fried.

Ideally, I would make them the day before and refrigerate. The two things that concern me are: 1) rolls getting to dry 2) rolls sticking together. I am thinking of laying them in a alum. pan with a sheet of damp, low-lint paper towel on the bottom and a sheet between each layer. I will keep them in a cooler for about 4hrs until service.

Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I make spring rolls for events. The will not last and be fresh if they are made more than a couple of hours ahead. If you do make them ahead, cover lightly with damp paper towel and cut at last minute.
pgr555


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I made them the evening before and served them around 11am. They held up great and tasted very good. I layered them in a cake pan with damp paper towel between and stored them in an ice packed cooler.

Locally, Trader Joes is selling spring rolls packed for lunch serving. I purchased a pack and they tasted good.

Thanks for you input.


----------

